
Ask HN: What it takes to become an 'anchor' on Stellar network? - phekunde
I was looking for an anchor on Stellar.org network so that I can integrate my application with the network to help users in India transfer funds. But there doesn&#x27;t seem to be an anchor for Indian market. What does it take to be an anchor on Stellar network if I want to be one?
======
bsldld
Searching through Stellar's youtube channel I came across this presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8Z77ZWCfkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8Z77ZWCfkc)

It gives a very good idea about anchors.

Also, there is documentation here: [https://www.stellar.org/learn/anchor-
basics](https://www.stellar.org/learn/anchor-basics)

